# ASPR questions..



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok i saw thru my journal that at the congress there were classes for the American Show Ponies but not many the ones i saw.. seemed to a driving like 1 roadster, 1 pleasure and stakes ect..

Are there also halter classes available? are these classes only available at congress or are they at shows that have pony classes as well? or are they not required and just put in as show managment chooses?

Do those of you that are involved in ponies feel this will be something that will continue to grow as people continue to cross breed there ponies and minis?

Do you feel it will eventually grow into having there own classes?

And last is it something you think the registry "thought" of and its ability to grow and flourish when they opted to close the R registry?


----------



## Erica (Oct 31, 2004)

From what I know I think the ASPR ponies are the hackney/shetland crosses.....these guys are bigger like 48" or so.

They also have a halter class......think one for mares, one for geldings one for stallions and then they all compete for the Grand ASPR at Congress.

I know down here in AR/OK/TX they offer just one ASPR halter class and maybe 2-3 driving at our AMHR/ASPC shows.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 31, 2004)

i was told right or wrong that this was created alot for the harnessbreds that are becoming more popular??


----------



## Erica (Oct 31, 2004)

Here is off of the the AMHR/ASPC/ASPR site...........

The American Show Pony Registry

Any pony that is registered with the American Shetland Pony Club, the American Hackney Horse Society, or any pony that is the result of the mating of a registered Shetland with a registered Hackney pony is eligible to be recorded in the stud book of the American Show Pony as long as it is under 48".

This breed, like the Modern, is an elegant and stylish show pony. Though it can be slightly larger its rules and shows are similiar to the Modern Shetland.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks guys so erica do you know is on the required list of classes for ASPC shows? or is it at the show managers discression?


----------



## Karen S (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

There are 11 Required classes and 8 optional classes listed in the rulebook on pages 127 & 128. We have the required classes in our clubs show premium but do not have any Show Ponies in our Area at this time that compete in those classes.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Show Committee Chair for the ASPC/AMHR Club of North Texas


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 1, 2004)

Kaykay, I think you are thinking of the new National Show Pony Registry?


----------



## kaykay (Nov 1, 2004)

i thought that was what they were talking about lol nevermind im confused as usual


----------



## Erica (Nov 1, 2004)

kaykay -

What we are talking about is the American Show Pony (Hackney/Shetland crosses). That is what was asked about in the first post, BUT I think what Lisa was wanting to ask about was the National Show Pony Reg (which I know nothing about)...but


----------



## Lewella (Nov 1, 2004)

American Show Ponies can be 100% Hackney, 100% Shetland or a cross of the two. Most shows aren't offering much for show pony classes yet because there just aren't all that many ASPR ponies registered. According to the online stud book there are currently only 1265 of them registered to date.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 1, 2004)

no i was asking about ASPR the new division of the R/ASPC registry and what it had available class wise.

hee hee ok now whos on first...


----------



## CountryHaven (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm a little confused as to the reason behind the American Show Pony Registry. Except that you can register hackney's with them, the 1/2 shetland, 1/2 hackney cross is what the modern is all about isn't it? Is there going to be some attempt in the future to bring offspring of the aspr into the aspc as moderns? Or is the Modern division of the aspc going to cross over into the aspr?

I also think the National show pony registry will be confused with the other. Isn't that for 'any' shetland crossed pony?


----------



## willowoodstables (Nov 2, 2004)

OMG

Ok, so I have a 100% hackney who is 47" tall. I register him with the ASPC right????

Lisa you started a Harpo thread LOL.

No really, I had heard I could register this gelding..but who does the measuring? How much? Is it ASPC or National show pony...oh oh I'd better get a logorhythm done on all these ancronyms???

Kim


----------



## runamuk (Nov 3, 2004)

> hee hee ok now whos on first.


I'm not sure But I am on second









ASPR = American Show Pony Registry = shetlands, hackneys, and crosses of shetland hackney that are over 46 inches up to 48 inches (I believe)

My understanding is this division was created to accomadate the "larger" ponies that didn't fit the height/bloodline restrictions for ASPC papers.

The new registry NSPR= National Show Pony Registry= shetland or Miniature crosses........ so as long as one parent is restered with either AMHR or ASPC then you can register the resulting foal NSPR....


----------



## Lewella (Nov 8, 2004)

CountryHaven said:


> I'm a little confused as to the reason behind the American Show Pony Registry. Except that you can register hackney's with them, the 1/2 shetland, 1/2 hackney cross is what the modern is all about isn't it? Is there going to be some attempt in the future to bring offspring of the aspr into the aspc as moderns? Or is the Modern division of the aspc going to cross over into the aspr?
> I also think the National show pony registry will be confused with the other. Isn't that for 'any' shetland crossed pony?


Well, here's my take on it..........

The reason for the ASPR is because somewhere along the line someone thought it was a brilliant idea to close the Modern division to outcrosses and allow everything to "breed up" to A papers. I don't personally know of too many Modern folks who were in favor of this (kinda like they are closing the AMHR to hardship without really consulting everyone it will effect) - many were actively using Hackney's in their breeding programs to produce Modern's. All of a sudden these ponies had no where to go.......... then the ASPR was formed........... (And here they are closing the AMHR and all of a sudden here comes the NSPR - anyone else seeing a trend here?)


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 8, 2004)

so lewella in the near future how popular do you think these registries will be?


----------



## Lewella (Nov 9, 2004)

I just don't know Lisa.............. I don't know just how marketable either are going to be. There are so many breeds and registries out there now days. The fact that the NSPR is supposed to be a "sport pony" registry but will not have inspections (like the sport pony registry owned by one of the warmblood organizations has) will be a big count against it in the performance pony market as I'm sure you know with your background.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 10, 2004)

to bad isnt it you would have thought they would have thought this whole thing thru as it could have been or made a much bigger and brighter future for our registry and our breeds


----------



## Minimor (Nov 11, 2004)

If it's supposed to be a sport pony registry then it should be called Sport Pony Registry rather than Show Pony Registry...."Show Pony" means to me a Hackney/Modern Shetland/Saddlebred type of pony, totally different than the image I have of a "sport pony".


----------

